# Cleat position effects on fit, etc ??



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

I have moved my cleats in my Adidas Race road shoes back as far as they go. This has helped reduce numb toes and soreness in the ball of my left foot quite a bit but is not gone. Specialized insoles have helped too.

Lemond saddle height formula (.883 x cycling inseam IIRC) equals out to a saddle height of 31.25 - 31.5" from center of crank for me. Should I adjust this down for this rearward, behind ball of foot, cleat position? How much

I am also interested in moving the cleats back a bit farther, say 10-15 mm. I have room to drill holes for this much of a movement and keep my Ultegra cleats and pedals. How much lowering of the saddle would correspond?

Has anyone done this or similar? Could my shoes be drilled a little far forward for me. I am using size 11.5, up from 10.5's that were too cramped in the past. 

Thanks for any help / advice. 

G


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, lower your saddle. check cyclingnews.com's back articles on rear cleat position for specifics on how much. They also have I think some tips on shoe drilling.


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks,

Good info on mid foot, 

Have not really found nfo on setting back and extra 10-20mm. I think I could drill my shoes for that much change. Have you seen or know of any info relative to that?

G


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www2.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2007/01/cleat-position.html

http://www2.trainingbible.com/joesblog/2007/12/more-on-midsole-cleats.html

Do a google search *joe friel midfoot positioning* and you'll find a lot of discussion including soem over on cyclingnews.com

http://www.cyclingnews.com/fitness/?id=2007/letters05-29


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

I suspect mid foot cleat positioning is not much more than a fad, but quite a few have been experimenting with it lately. A good buddy of mine, Steve Hogg, writes extensively about bicycle positioning. You can find some of these items, at his website here:
http://www.cyclefitcentre.com/further reading.htm


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

While the 0.883 is a good indicator it is not always correct coz it doesn't take into account femur size variations - you can get a Goniometer and measure the angel between your femur and shin bone - range is between 25 - 35 (from vertical) measured with your leg at max extension, you want to sit in the middle (i.e. 30) unless you have experience with a better angel.


----------

